# ICD 10 for removal of plates and screws for a healed fracture



## akilakarthikeyan (Mar 21, 2019)

Can somebody help me with the ICD 10 code for removal of plates and screws once the fracture is healed. No other complications in the current visit.


----------



## zoinks071 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi! I would take a look at Z47.2 "Encounter for removal of internal fixation device." We have successfully used this type of Z code primary in the past for removal of devices that have reached the end of their life expectancy or are no longer needed as the patient has fully recovered. The ICD-10 index also gives instruction for removal of an external fixation device to code to fracture with seventh character D. I hope this helps!


----------



## akilakarthikeyan (Mar 21, 2019)

Can we code Fracture code with 7th character (D) for this scenario.


----------

